# Book Light for Nook?



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I realize that most of you probably use the same light that you use for your kindle. Many of you have skinned your Nook. Has anyone noticed that there is more glare with a light with the Nook than with Kindle?

I started reading with my Nook in the M-Edge Go Jacket last night. Nook has no skin and I didn't have the silicone frame on it. I couldn't make my Mighty Bright 2 work without having the light bounce off the shiny bezel and/or the screen. I went online to see if there was anything on Nookboards or MobileRead forums, but there wasn't anything. There is someone in MobileRead who has a blog, and she purchased the ebook-lite at Target. It's a bit like the Kandle light but $20 and the width of the opening adjusts for the thickness of the reader. She liked it but was using it more for her Cybook Opus, since her Nook was being replaced because of a crack in it. This light is not on the Target website and I couldn't find it online anywhere else. I'm not even sure that it wouldn't cast a reflection on the Nook.

This is the blog about the ebook-lite:

http://www.simplyparticular.com/2010/08/ebook-light-great-new-option-for.html

Let me know what light you use with Nook, if indeed you use some kind of book light rather than your room lamp or overhead light. Also, let me know if you have not put a skin on your Nook. Thanks.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I found this thread in accessories about the same light. I have read this thread before, and it links to the same blog. Just in case anyone is interested:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php?topic=34601.0

But it doesn't have to do with the Nook and how the Nook is much more reflective than Kindle.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

I can't help, because I have a skin on my Nook.  But I use the Mighty Brite flexible light on mine.  One thing I do is twist the head of the light around to the side of the Nook, I find I like the light coming from the side instead of from the top.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> I can't help, because I have a skin on my Nook. But I use the Mighty Brite flexible light on mine. One thing I do is twist the head of the light around to the side of the Nook, I find I like the light coming from the side instead of from the top.


This is how I use the Mighty Brite flex 2 with my kindle. I clip it to the top right and pull the light over to the right side. I do this with the Nook, but when I don't have the silicone skin on it, it shines off of the shiny white. I've noticed that even with the silicone on it that there is more shine to the Nook screen, especially at the borders.

A question about the decalgirl skins for Nook: is the front all one piece, or is it possible to leave off the part that goes across the front between the screens? I don't know why they made them to cover that part, but I'm probably the only person who doesn't care for that.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

mlewis78 said:


> I realize that most of you probably use the same light that you use for your kindle. Many of you have skinned your Nook. Has anyone noticed that there is more glare with a light with the Nook than with Kindle?
> 
> I started reading with my Nook in the M-Edge Go Jacket last night. Nook has no skin and I didn't have the silicone frame on it. I couldn't make my Mighty Bright 2 work without having the light bounce off the shiny bezel and/or the screen. I went online to see if there was anything on Nookboards or MobileRead forums, but there wasn't anything. There is someone in MobileRead who has a blog, and she purchased the ebook-lite at Target. It's a bit like the Kandle light but $20 and the width of the opening adjusts for the thickness of the reader. She liked it but was using it more for her Cybook Opus, since her Nook was being replaced because of a crack in it. This light is not on the Target website and I couldn't find it online anywhere else. I'm not even sure that it wouldn't cast a reflection on the Nook.
> 
> ...


Don't tell them that on the nookboards - they'll swear they never see a glare. But that's why I put the mostly black matte Haiku skin on my nook almost immediately - I hate that shiny white frame. Makes a huge difference. I use my Mighty Bright lights (I have the original black Mighty Bright 2 

and recently I got the smaller Mighty Bright TravelFlex:


I considered the Kandle since they have that deal on them now, until I saw that it uses the watch batteries. I hate those things....


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

mlewis78 said:


> A question about the decalgirl skins for Nook: is the front all one piece, or is it possible to leave off the part that goes across the front between the screens? I don't know why they made them to cover that part, but I'm probably the only person who doesn't care for that.


Yes, it does cover the front between the screens. I don't mind it with my skin since it's almost solid black, but I don't care for the looks of it with the busier skin patterns. It was a little harder to get on straight than the Kindle, which surprised me - I think because it's all straight lines and all one piece.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Ah, so I'm not crazy!  I saw your posts on nookboards about your skin.  I might have to cave and buy a skin.  Matte, of course.  I'm tempted to buy a black silicone frame by Kroo ($10 at Amazon).  I don't want to a do lot of accessorizing (is that a word?) with my Nook.  I've read a lot on it in the past two weeks (library books).


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

mlewis78 said:


> Ah, so I'm not crazy! I saw your posts on nookboards about your skin. I might have to cave and buy a skin. Matte, of course. I'm tempted to buy a black silicone frame by Kroo ($10 at Amazon). I don't want to a do lot of accessorizing (is that a word?) with my Nook. I've read a lot on it in the past two weeks (library books).


Well, the nookites think we're both crazy (I have seen one or two people mention the glare, others have basically said "I don't know what you're talking about...").  I find the reflection from the touch screen annoying at times too. But I do like reading library books on it. In fact I should be reading my current one now....need to get through *Fall of Giants*!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

You could cut that little strip if the skin off with a pair of scissors. (and yes, it's one piece). 

The glare drove me nuts and I immediately bought a matte skin. Don't really care for it much though. I may wind up ordering the same one I have on my Kindle (I think it's called Tungsten) it's gorgeous and the pattern is subtle. (you know I really like a skin if I'm considering putting it on more than one device.)


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I just ordered a matte skin for the Nook:  Monet Garden at Giverny.  Now I'm even thinking about getting a skin for my graphite K3.


----------

